# Long 610 opinions



## thendrix (May 14, 2015)

My FIL has a 1980 Long 610 he wants to sale and I want to get some opinions on it. I don't know how many hours are on it but it was rebuilt last year and has run flawlessly for 50 to 60 hours since. No problems starting in the cold. Rear tires are about 60% and fronts are 90%. He's used it a couple of times to clean out his broiler houses with a caking machine and to run a 6ft rotary mower. He bought this one to sale about 3 years ago and has decided it's time for it to go. It also has rear wheel weights and overall is in really good shape. I've seen a couple of 310 and 360's around but this is the first 610 I've been around. In my opinion this is a decent tractor from what I've seen but if someone else has experience with a 610 or Long in general then please share, good or bad.


----------



## jls (Feb 9, 2015)

I had a 610 long for about 5 years and was the most dependable tractor on the farm


----------



## thendrix (May 14, 2015)

We made a deal on it today. $3500, pay when/as I can, if his kubota breaks he can use it to clean out his chicken houses. Sounds like a good deal to me


----------

